

Startup Quote: Steve Jobs, co-founder, Apple - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2346842314

======
raychancc
Design is not just what it looks like and feels like. Design is how it works.

\- Steve Jobs

<http://startupquote.com/post/2346842314>

